# Penrith Expo



## alex.snaith (Feb 28, 2017)

Who is going and what are you buying or selling


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm going but not buying or selling hahaa just looking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danyjv (Mar 1, 2017)

Yeah I'm there . Maybe some rats that's about it for me . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.snaith (Mar 1, 2017)

Ahaha, looking to get a Woma Python for myself  there should be some nice ones out there.


----------



## Buggster (Mar 1, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> I'm going but not buying or selling hahaa just looking
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



'Just looking' 
Famous last words? XD


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 1, 2017)

Buggster said:


> 'Just looking'
> Famous last words? XD



Recently engaged and planning a wedding trumps a new reptile at the moment bahahaaa (and anyways I'm already picking up a hatchie in a month or 2)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 1, 2017)

I will be there,maybe a frillie or a central netted for me.
I won't be selling because I didn't breed anything this year.


----------



## danyjv (Mar 1, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> Recently engaged and planning a wedding trumps a new reptile at the moment bahahaaa (and anyways I'm already picking up a hatchie in a month or 2)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congratulation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 1, 2017)

danyjv said:


> Congratulation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks!!!  exciting and stressful at the same time lol 
Kinda like breeding snakes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.snaith (Mar 1, 2017)

Word on the street says there are going to be beautiful GTP plus Biaks on display, they should be nice


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 5, 2017)

Buggster said:


> 'Just looking'
> Famous last words? XD



Soooo I maybe came home with a Murray darling anyways 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.snaith (Mar 5, 2017)

I couldn't help myself! I bought a beautiful Woma for $150! Bargain!!


----------



## alex.snaith (Mar 5, 2017)

Look at his beautiful orange face!!


----------



## danyjv (Mar 5, 2017)

Was it a good show ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 5, 2017)

danyjv said:


> Was it a good show ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I find Penrith is always a good show!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buggster (Mar 5, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> Soooo I maybe came home with a Murray darling anyways
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pics or it didn't happen xD

Congrats on your engagement

I got a nice little Diamond- already settling down nicely


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 5, 2017)

Buggster said:


> Pics or it didn't happen xD
> 
> Congrats on your engagement
> 
> ...



Nice one!! 
My little one is settled in nicely I don't have pics just yet as I'm giving him a quiet afternoon  
Hahaaa I'll have photos by tommorow morning though lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 6, 2017)

My little Pilliga NSW locale Murray Darling hatchie boy  smashed a fuzzie mouse for me last night to!! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buggster (Mar 6, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> My little Pilliga NSW locale Murray Darling hatchie boy  smashed a fuzzie mouse for me last night to!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a cutie! I was originally going to get an MD, but Diamond's won me over- can't get enough of their colours.

Smashing mice already! What a good snake! I'm holding mine off until Wednesday so I can sync his feeding schedule up with my other guys- hopefully he'll be as good of an eater as your guy is!


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 6, 2017)

Yeah I usually like to wait a bit but Sunday nights are feeding nights at my place 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sp.michael (Mar 6, 2017)

Picked up a hatchy Pygmy Python that has already taken a pinky.


----------



## Buggster (Mar 7, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> Yeah I usually like to wait a bit but Sunday nights are feeding nights at my place
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm very impatient xD

Good thing this guy came flyin out as soon as he got a whiff of the mouse!


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 7, 2017)

Buggster said:


> View attachment 320112
> 
> 
> I'm very impatient xD
> ...



Wooohooo awesome!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

